# PubMed- Potential benefits of probiotics - main findings of an in-depth review.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Potential benefits of probiotics - main findings of an in-depth review.*

Br J Community Nurs. 2010 Mar;15(3):110-4

Authors: Weichselbaum E

Media reports on probiotics have been conflicting which has led to increased confusion among the general population and also among health professionals. To disentangle myths and reality, the British Nutrition Foundation has carried out a review on probiotics and health. There is good evidence that probiotics are effective in preventing antibiotic-associated diarrhoea and, although only few studies have been carried out so far, probiotic microorganisms also seem to have the potential to prevent the potentially fatal Clostridium difficile-associated diarrhoea. A limited number of studies that are available on the effectiveness of probiotics on constipation have shown conflicting results, but promising results have been found for certain strains. Irritable bowel syndrome symptoms have been found to be reduced by consuming probiotic strains, although a high placebo effect has been observed in some of the studies. The field of probiotics is relatively new and more studies will be needed to allow firm conclusions on the effectiveness of probiotic microorganisms for certain health issues.

PMID: 20220625 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

